# How long did you have to wait for your visa?



## SarahH1409 (Jul 14, 2009)

Just wondering really...

I know there are 100's of different visas to get in and the waiting time for them all are different.

We have just been granted ours after a long, slow 9yr process, but I have seen others on here quote 12yrs so maybe we were actually lucky!


----------



## coolbadger (Sep 17, 2008)

SarahH1409 said:


> Just wondering really...
> 
> I know there are 100's of different visas to get in and the waiting time for them all are different.
> 
> We have just been granted ours after a long, slow 9yr process, but I have seen others on here quote 12yrs so maybe we were actually lucky!


Nice one Sarah! Which visa did you apply for? 

I think the 12 years now has increased over the years you were waiting.


----------



## SarahH1409 (Jul 14, 2009)

coolbadger said:


> Nice one Sarah! Which visa did you apply for?
> 
> I think the 12 years now has increased over the years you were waiting.


Thanks... it was the I-130 we went through as we have American Citizen relatives


----------



## coolbadger (Sep 17, 2008)

SarahH1409 said:


> Thanks... it was the I-130 we went through as we have American Citizen relatives


When are you planning to travel? It is always such good news to hear someone finally reaching their visa goal.

Even our own wait seems endless!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Feel sorry for the Fillipino filing for his brother ... 23/25 years wait


----------



## coolbadger (Sep 17, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> Feel sorry for the Fillipino filing for his brother ... 23/25 years wait


What a nightmare that would be! Imagine checking the USCIS website daily for that long!


----------



## SarahH1409 (Jul 14, 2009)

coolbadger said:


> When are you planning to travel? It is always such good news to hear someone finally reaching their visa goal.
> 
> Even our own wait seems endless!


Aiming for Sept/Oct time. We have just put our house on the market now here in the UK. I can't really hang about here for long as have another baby on the way (due Jan) and really dont want to travel too late into pregnancy.

Hopefully it is an easy move as my husband is hardly in the UK as it is due to work commitments (he is in the Oil & Gas Industry, currently based in Newfoundland). I am pretty much leaving it all to the shipping company!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Leaving it to the shipper is a very good idea. Please have a complete inventory of your belongings including time dated pictures. Scan important documents. Keep one back-up copy with you and have one at another location.


----------



## SarahH1409 (Jul 14, 2009)

twostep said:


> Leaving it to the shipper is a very good idea. Please have a complete inventory of your belongings including time dated pictures. Scan important documents. Keep one back-up copy with you and have one at another location.


Thanks for that! The company we have chosen has an agent that works with us from start to finish so will document everything..... but I will still be sat with my laptop making my own lists of everything that goes in each box


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

The wait for your number to come up can be either waiting outside the US (a visa) or inside with suitably non-immigrant status for a change of status.

It's not uncommon for folks to be legally here for a decade or more before they actually get their green card.


----------

